# credit scores



## mhjr5500 (Mar 6, 2014)

what kind of scores do you need to buy land?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

There are no uniform guidelines for credit or loan to value on land loans. Your best bet is a bank local to the land.

As a guesstimate, you would need to be in mid 700 range on score and 30 to 50% down.


----------



## desko17 (Feb 18, 2014)

Depends on the land. I started to put money down on 5 acres in CO with no credit check, maybe because it was cheap. Roughly 6k for the financing over 2 years. $1800 down and $177 a month, not bad just to own some land for future home


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

Loans on vacate land are almost impossible through a bank. Owner finance is easy. If you have an account with a Credit Union where the land is would be much easier than a bank.


----------



## Vash (Jan 19, 2014)

Zero.


At least that's my plan.


----------



## mhjr5500 (Mar 6, 2014)

what sites or where do you find owner financed land?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

mhjr5500 said:


> what sites or where do you find owner financed land?


 Try Craig's list or newspapers local to the land.


----------

